# Guests : Sign-Up Now



## Transonic

This should be stickied.

I notice the ratio too and trust me, guest will only benefit from signing up. There's so much to learn from this forum. By participating in this great community and interacting with all its members is a priceless experience. Hope you all sign up, but be warned, you will get hooked


----------



## beaverdam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ncsa*







Hello to all the Guests who are browsing this great forum









We seem to always have approx. a 2:1 ratio of Guests to Members online.

So why not sign-up today, say hello and get the extra benefits of being an







Overclock.Net forum member.

In here you don't have to be afraid to ask those questions that you have been thinking







for a while now, knowing that elsewhere you would likely be shot down or worse, ignored







..... not here, no, you will get answers and ususally pretty damn fast too.









So sign-up, introduce yourselves and have some fun learning or better still share your knowledge and experience with others here.










(MODs : posted in New Members so that Guests can see - move as required)

Totally agree with this one Its free and you get alot of options. We dont bite... well ... at least not often


----------



## wowza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transonic*
you will get hooked









hooked to your avatar or to the sight?

yea, new members please join up! It really is a sweet sight


----------



## Crash

Wait







If every body signs up, and gains all this great overclocking information. then they will have thoroughbred racing systems like ours









Come on in folks







Enjoy


----------



## bobcool

very nice site ppl singed up first time i went here even if you knoe nothing about a comp there are enough FAQ's to make you super modder and more


----------



## ENTERPRISE

C'mon all you Guests just sign up ....No need to be scared we are here to help


----------



## ncsa

Bumping this









Seems the intake is moving on up - 595 members logged on 1 day ago - another high









So Guests come on in, sign-up and help build this great community







As there is only so much window shopping one can do.. eventually you have to step in and try it on for real


----------



## HrnyGoat

I signed up the first day I came here.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*
I signed up the first day I came here.

Same here Dude


----------



## bentrinh

Come on sign up, it's free! Join the Overclock.Net Community!







We're nice, and we always help quickly no matter how weird/dumb you THINK your question is


----------



## Chopes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*

Come on sign up, it's free! Join the Overclock.Net Community!







We're nice, and we always help quickly no matter how weird/dumb you THINK your question is



You can never get the answer to that question you have always been wondering about unless you take the time to signup (which is very easy). I spent many a days when I first visited this site just browsing around seeing if anyone had the same problems as me. Took alot of time, and wasn't very interactive. Signing up was the best thing I did in my life....... errrr yeah..

Anyways, I just urge all the guests to signup as many of the Overclock.net members do as well.

Giggdy-Giggdy-Goo


----------



## ncsa

It looks like more and more Guests are starting to sign up, great stuff .... keep on signing up


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Yea, yea! There's always benifits of joining as oppsed to being a silent observer =)


----------



## ncsa

Seems like the Ratio is rising again... come on down Guests - sign-on up and become a member of the best forum around...


----------



## Ziggy M

I have to say that after a very short time registered on here that this is one incredible place....possibly the most friendly and helpful place on the net I've come across in my ten years using it.

You guys should be truly proud of what you have here....sincere respect to you all.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Currently Active Users: 112 (9 members and 103 guests)

103 guests? Come on guys, sign up! Dont be afraid, youre always welcome here!


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

"Current users online: 100 (members: 20 , Guests : 80 )"

Are we abit out numbered? 4 2 1?

JOIN!! NOT ALL OF US BITE!

and we do help..


----------



## Torched-Geek

only thing people dont talk about PS3 v Xbox 360 in front of Jeremy because he does bite


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Torched-Geek*

only thing people dont talk about PS3 v Xbox 360 in front of Jeremy because he does bite










ROFL only if they call me a fanboy


----------



## hwaihaijoe

Great!! you people are such a bad influence cuz now i want to compete in ocing too.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hey, lets turn you 110ish guests into a few new members








Free tech support in understandable English people and the chance to learn more then you even want to ^_*.


----------



## J3r3my

Come on we need more people to ask questions. We like helping


----------



## Burn

This is a really great forum Guests. I've been here since September of 2004 and I must say, it's an amazing forum to be on. You can understand what people are saying, they put it in understandable english, and there is no such thing as a stupid question here. Everyone is more than willing to help. So join up, why not give it a shot?


----------



## The Duke

With all those great and true comments I don't know what else to say!
So get your fingers typing and regester! 
We want your questions and information!
Check my signature


----------



## Venator

I really liked the info. that I found here, so I joined. I also read about folding and have started to contribute myself. I work for a public utility and I am going to go to the Gen. Manager to see if he will ok putting it on all of our machines.

John-


----------



## BDillon

wow ... 222 guests and 67 members ..


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Join Join Join Join Join Best Forum There Is People!!!!!


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

30 Members, 291 Guests...LOL!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

The first guest to Sign up and introduce yourself in the new member section will get a Overclock.net small Applique from me Personally









This offer will expire in at least 30minutes, or when i decide to go to bed


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

The first guest to Sign up and introduce yourself in the new member section will get a Overclock.net small Applique from me Personally









This offer will expire in at least 30minutes, or when i decide to go to bed










Lol sweet. Maybe we should have little incentives now and again to entice new people to join


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*

Lol sweet. Maybe we should have little incentives now and again to entice new people to join


I think every once in a while would be good. I just happend to have a few appliques that I have not used







the small one is all I am willing to part with .


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist*

I think every once in a while would be good. I just happend to have a few appliques that I have not used







the small one is all I am willing to part with .


Sounds good to me ...REMEMBER PEOPLE JOIN UP . IT WONT HURT TO.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Also to new members Join now and you can get a free GMAIL account..Please visit this thread ..http://www.overclock.net/new-members...bers-join.html


----------



## xie67

online now..

members 79
guest's 321

Sign up people and become part of the forum. To all the inexperienced,ask your questions get your answer's and expand your knowledge.

Once you are part of this forum it will be hard to be drawn away.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xie67*

online now..

members 79
guest's 321

Sign up people and become part of the forum. To all the inexperienced,ask your questions get your answer's and expand your knowledge.

Once you are part of this forum it will be hard to be drawn away.


JOIN JOIN JOIN


----------



## ItsLasher

Come on guys and gals sign up.


----------



## GatorLCA

83 Members

305 Guests

lol


----------



## lost

Come on guest's I see over 70 of you in here tonight.. JOIN UP!! It's an awsome forum and I can guarentee that you will enjoy it!


----------



## Retrospekt

I willl personally send you an invite to get an account on the best web mail, gmail! Enterprise hoked me up and i love it, oin up!!!


----------



## jrabb1920

Wow over 400 guest out there why not join the crowd.


----------



## BenHagerty

Do it now!


----------



## Stryider

Hey all just saying hi!!! so... HI


----------



## The Duke

HI to you and WELCOME


----------



## SgtNick

Great forum. I love this place because most of us know our $h!t and the others are few and learn quickly


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey there Guests...Get joining.


----------



## gonX

JOIN NAO!

Everyone demands it.


----------



## jNSKkK

C'mon, join the IT crowd







We have chocolate


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnRogers*


C'mon, join the IT crowd







We have chocolate










Even better, we got cookies!


----------



## IcedEarth

did someone mention cookies

Oh wait, i get it, oh the irony!

Dint even know the thread existed. Time to bump this daily!


----------



## adam144

Join... and i shall do a sexy dance.

or not, whichever one gets you to join up


----------



## jNSKkK

I've _seen_ adam's sexy dance - you won't want to miss it.


----------



## The Duke

What better place to sign up at.. NONE


----------



## KSIMP88

BUMP. Come on, you shy ones, we won't bite.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

join join join join









Someone join with the username MaKaVeLi_Is_The_Peoples_Champion


----------



## TaiDinh

Come on Guest! We know you're watching!


----------



## alexisd

To all the guest you are welcome in this great forum.


----------



## Tezzanator

10:1 ratio O.O


----------



## boonie2

NEW OVERCLOCKER HERE , HOPING TO LEARN AFEW THINGS W/O BURNING UP MY SYSTEM,NOT THAT COMPUTER SAVY BUT LEARNING EVERYDAY...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


NEW OVERCLOCKER HERE , HOPING TO LEARN AFEW THINGS W/O BURNING UP MY SYSTEM,NOT THAT COMPUTER SAVY BUT LEARNING EVERYDAY...


Hey, welcome to the forums.


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
NEW OVERCLOCKER HERE , HOPING TO LEARN AFEW THINGS W/O BURNING UP MY SYSTEM,NOT THAT COMPUTER SAVY BUT LEARNING EVERYDAY...

C-C-C-C-CAPS LOCK!

Welcome to the forumz!


----------



## justedbin

i couldn't finish my activation cause i wouldn't recieve the email, but after finaly trying a 3rd email acc. i'm an OFFICIAL MEMBER


----------



## FlaKing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
NEW OVERCLOCKER HERE , HOPING TO LEARN AFEW THINGS W/O BURNING UP MY SYSTEM,NOT THAT COMPUTER SAVY BUT LEARNING EVERYDAY...

I'll just clear this up, forum etiquette is important here. Meaning that you don't want to post in all caps. That equates to yelling.


----------



## xthedrumzx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Same here Dude









lol you signed up first day you came, and became a mod? how long did that take? haha


----------



## Shadowrunner340

seriously great site people, sign up and enjoy the benefits!


----------



## HAZ

Hello all.I joined tdy. I warn you im comp idiot so be patient. I want to learn this stuff,teach me im already hooked.I play americas army.I have 2 7900gt nvidea vid cards sli.an asus A8ne-sli delux socket 939 amd processor.2 gig of ram.Help im an idiot want to max this out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAZ* 
Hello all.I joined tdy. I warn you im comp idiot so be patient. I want to learn this stuff,teach me im already hooked.I play americas army.I have 2 7900gt nvidea vid cards sli.an asus A8ne-sli delux socket 939 amd processor.2 gig of ram.Help im an idiot want to max this out!!!!!!!!!

That sounds really good







Make a thread in the respective section instead of here, you might get more answers!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xthedrumzx* 
lol you signed up first day you came, and became a mod? how long did that take? haha

Well Ive only been a mod for a couple of months now I think. I havent always been a mod here. I was a normal member at one time !


----------



## TaiDinh

We're having 1k guests! D:

Come on guest, join!


----------



## TaiDinh

Do it!


----------



## DarkCanuck

i just signed up to get some answers myself. the response time for questions is awesome here.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkCanuck*


i just signed up to get some answers myself. the response time for questions is awesome here.


I'm glad we can help you out, and welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## TaiDinh

Join us!


----------



## xiongboi_91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transonic* 
you will get hooked









Man, I should have read this before I joined this site....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

COME ON, SIGN UP! YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!























We have 500+ guests just browsing the forum. It takes 5 minutes to sign up, do it!

You wont regret it


----------



## an51r

I think I am gonna bite the bullet and sign up.


----------



## i_one4u

i don't know what must i've say to sign up .....


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


I think I am gonna bite the bullet and sign up.


I think you've been signed up for a while now... lol.


----------



## ippyboy

I've been useing this site for a few months, I think you guys rock, and now I'm a member, look forward to being part of this great community.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ippyboy* 
I've been useing this site for a few months, I think you guys rock, and now I'm a member, look forward to being part of this great community.

Welcome aboard buddy!!!


----------



## ippyboy

Thanks wheres a good place to start...all this knowledge....whats reps all about fella


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ippyboy*


Thanks wheres a good place to start...all this knowledge....whats reps all about fella


Reps are like credits.

Let's say I have a problem with my computer or any other problem. And you gave me a good suggestion or gave me advice to fix my problem or set me in the right path, then that is where you will earn a REP from my appreciation because you have helped me.

Rep is how many reps you have earned.
Unique Rep is how many different users have repped you.

See the the flames above my avatar? Those are called flames. You can earn them from getting enough set of reps.

25 rep - 1 Flame
100 rep - 2 Flames
250 rep - 3 Flames
500 rep - 4 Flames
850 I think - 5 flames
etc.

If you have any problems, just post in the appropriate section.

Also, welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## Jephir

Signed up after browsing the forums for a month


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jephir*


Signed up after browsing the forums for a month










Better late than never.









Welcome!


----------



## The Duke

Hi to all you Guests that are lurking... come on it the OCing is fine


----------



## justedbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*


Hey, lets turn you 110ish guests into a few new members








Free tech support in understandable English people and the chance to learn more then you even want to ^_*.


LMAO, "understandable English" 
seriously though, when i first stumbled upon this site i was mad that i forgot the site name by the next day. but now i'm a member and know SO MUCH more that the guys at Computer Stores







i feel so proud to be part of OCN, and now i'm thinking of going back to school and studying computers


----------



## Fierceleaf

I'm guessing some of the guests are like me and are members but just not logged in, I like to read the forum at work and I'm usually not logged in here. No automatic sign in, I had to type my user name and password just to type this.


----------



## JustCruzin

Well thanks for the invite! I have been lurking and posting on another overclocking site for some time now. Looking to broaden the horizons and I think I found my new second home.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

OCN is your one and only. You cannot resist...


----------



## PigLetPInk

wow 425 guests..and 232 members.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwIsTeDbOi* 
OCN is your one and only. You cannot resist...

True that. I am hooked


----------



## Lelin

Join now!


----------



## tankman12

Bumpity Bump for the Guests. We have over 400 guests checking out the forums. Sign up guys, you will be glad you did.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Same here Dude









I've been here for a little while now, not quite an old timer, but I don't remember how it was that I arrived here. It's like one day I just woke up and I was browsing OCN 24/7. Weird...


----------



## wang_try

hello..i just signed up here....


----------



## pbpenguins412

Awesome! Welcome to OCN.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wang_try* 
hello..i just signed up here....









Welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## tankman12

Its been 2 weeks so here is the official *BUMP*. We have twice as many quests as members browsing right now, so all you guests, go ahead and sign up. Its not like we need you to sign a contract agreeing to hand over your first born or anything. It is actually quite painless. Try it out and see for yourself.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Currently Active Users: 868 (249 members and 619 guests)

Wooow
Come on guests, don't be shy








We've got candy!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

aand we got cookies. come and join us in chat. its really fun to make fun of transonic lol.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
I've been here for a little while now, not quite an old timer, but I don't remember how it was that I arrived here. It's like one day I just woke up and I was browsing OCN 24/7. Weird...

I feel the same way









I haven't even been here that long but it seems like at least a few years.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


its really fun to make fun of transonic lol.


:3


----------



## tankman12

Bump, We have almost *800* Guests browsing the forums right now. Come on guys, dont be scared. Go ahead and sign up.


----------



## Holeyman

Thanks for the invite, I will try to get thru all the stickies..... before posting my questions.
Thanks for being here folks.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

It's a great place







Good to have you onboard.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holeyman*


Thanks for the invite, I will try to get thru all the stickies..... before posting my questions.
Thanks for being here folks.


Welcome to Overclock.net!
You can input your computer specs Here.


----------



## Holeyman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Welcome to Overclock.net!
You can input your computer specs Here.

Thanks


----------



## avex

Alright, so you made me do it. See, im a member now!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avex* 
Alright, so you made me do it. See, im a member now!









Welcome to Overclock.net!
You can input your system specs Here.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avex* 
Alright, so you made me do it. See, im a member now!









Who did, I want to thank them







... and Welcome you to OCN


----------



## tankman12

Welcome to OCN Avex and Holyman. Glad ya'll decided to join us.


----------



## avex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Who did, I want to thank them







... and Welcome you to OCN









Who? This thread did








Thanks! I love browsing this place, so i finaly got around to register.

so.. this place is basicly a Post bumping thread? seeing as people lurk here and post the same replies all the time


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avex* 
Who? This thread did








Thanks! I love browsing this place, so i finaly got around to register.

so.. this place is basicly a Post bumping thread? seeing as people lurk here and post the same replies all the time









Ahhh, you got me there, some times it may seem that way, but we do have desire to help everyone which occasionally requires repeating the same thing occasionally.

Ahhh, you got me there, some times it may seem that way, but we do have desire to help everyone which occasionally requires repeating the same thing occasionally.

Whoops... I already said that


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Ahhh, you got me there, some times it may seem that way, but we do have desire to help everyone which occasionally requires repeating the same thing occasionally.

Ahhh, you got me there, some times it may seem that way, but we do have desire to help everyone which occasionally requires repeating the same thing occasionally.

Whoops... I already said that









I read the repeated one to the end too. >_>"


----------



## avex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I read the repeated one to the end too. >_>"

I actually missed the whole second sentence all together o.o
Anyways, thanks guys. Guess im gonna start posting them questions.


----------



## GriZlore

Hi

Just signe dup and ready to dive into OC'ing


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welcome to OCN. Glad to see you signed up !


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GriZlore*


Hi

Just signe dup and ready to dive into OC'ing


Welcome to Overclock.net! and thank you for filling out your system specs.


----------



## krazyq

just joined.
sup everyone!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyq*


just joined.
sup everyone!


Welcome to Overclock.net!
Thank you for filling out your system specs.


----------



## tankman12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krazyq*


just joined.
sup everyone!


Welcome to OCN. Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## krazyq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
Welcome to OCN. Enjoy your stay with us.









thank you!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Transonic*


This should be stickied.

I notice the ratio too and trust me, guest will only benefit from signing up. There's so much to learn from this forum. By participating in this great community and interacting with all its members is a priceless experience. Hope you all sign up, but *be warned, you will get hooked*











That's an understatement; OCN is addictive


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnRogers* 
C'mon, join the IT crowd







We have chocolate










Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Even better, we got cookies!

Better yet, we got CAKE (the cake is not a lie).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HAZ* 
Hello all.I joined tdy. I warn you im comp idiot so be patient. I want to learn this stuff,teach me im already hooked.I play americas army.I have 2 7900gt nvidea vid cards sli.an asus A8ne-sli delux socket 939 amd processor.2 gig of ram.Help im an idiot want to max this out!!!!!!!!!

^ this guy made only this one post, never came back


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Currently Active Users: 1349 (227 members and 1122 guests)

...wow


----------



## PigLetPInk

267 members and 1043 guests
BUUMPP! LOL


----------



## tensionz

Sign up sign up!


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## ThePope

Bumping because there are nearly 2,000 guest view the forums.


----------



## R3ap3R

I second the bump


----------



## sublime0

Please sign up now. I learned everything I know on this site!


----------



## Dominazn

Where do we sign up at? Im interested!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominazn*


Where do we sign up at? Im interested!



ROFL


----------



## tat2monsta

hi all.. just seen the site..while googleing how to OC this rig.. n now im here


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i joined cause i heard about it on a game of fear awile back.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tat2monsta*


hi all.. just seen the site..while googleing how to OC this rig.. n now im here


Welcome to Overclock.net!
And thank you for filling out your system specs!


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Welcome to Overclock.net!
And thank you for filling out your system specs!










haha no problem.. thats the first thing i did when i signed up.. 
im gonna need some help real soon.. without specs there aint no point asking anything


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Over 1,000 guests right now. Come on guys, no need to be shy


----------



## drollum

I just made this account so that I could tell you that I will never 'sign-up' or register. So there!

In other news: I think my logic core is failing..


----------



## thunder_2008

Hello all just wanted to say that it's nice to have a place like this to post and talk with other people about computer stuff.


----------



## Clinic

Interesting that this thread is becoming the "Introduce yourself to OCN" thread.

Oh wait...theres already an entire topic for that.


----------



## thunder_2008

Anyone interested in here of going to cpu tec water block cooling...I recommend the Arctic Web that I have. I am upgrading to phase change, just as soon as I get mine sold on eBay at the moment.


----------



## thunder_2008

yes...I like your rocket the hundred gunner


----------



## thunder_2008

Hello clin...I noticed that you have a rather high 3Dmark06 for a 3870, Q6600 @ 3.6. Is that a 3870x2 ???


----------



## Clinic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thunder_2008*


Hello clin...I noticed that you have a rather high 3Dmark06 for a 3870, Q6600 @ 3.6. Is that a 3870x2 ???


No, it was with my 8800GTS 512. I wish my single 3870 could pull those numbers.

/offtopic.


----------



## wierdo124

That post should be updated. The guest-to-member ratio is WAY higher now. I've seen it as high as 88:1


----------



## Darkwaddi

I signed up yesterday because i saw how big the community was so i just had to register


----------



## Mmansueto

I agree. guests should join, now. 850 people on right now, only 150 are registered.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkwaddi*


I signed up yesterday because i saw how big the community was so i just had to register










Welcome to Overclock.net!

And thank you for filling out your system specs.


----------



## Criswell

Bumpasaurus Rex.


----------



## NessTheHero

890 people on and they aren't signing up! Join the fun, people!!


----------



## Gri3f3r

How many of those guests are google bots though?


----------



## ThePope

Bumpage. A good amount of the guests are bots though.


----------



## logo199

so many guests, why wont they come in to play, we seem to always have a healthy influx of spammers though...


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


Bumpage. A good amount of the guests are bots though.


I like bots...sex bots that is~


----------



## Mootsfox

Bump!

Remember guests, you also get access to the off-topic forum and the chat room!

Join today


----------



## bobbyboy10

I just signed up!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobbyboy10* 
I just signed up!

Welcome to Overclock.net! You can input your system's specs Here.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Just a side note, and not to rain on peoples parade... but Im sure there are tons of "guests" who really are people who have accounts and just want to browse, so they have no reason to actually sign in. Just a thought, I know there are still lots of guests who are really not members of our fantastic comunity, and they should join at once.


----------



## BadBreathNL

Hey all, just signed up. Been lurking for a while but may need some more info as I am getting ready to get a new comp together.

For the first time (since all jumper motherboards) I have decided to try a modest overclock.

And I hope this first post will show if the system in the signature will show up correctly









BB


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

hi Badbreath!

You should make an official welcome thread in the introductions forum!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BadBreathNL*


Hey all, just signed up. Been lurking for a while but may need some more info as I am getting ready to get a new comp together.

For the first time (since all jumper motherboards) I have decided to try a modest overclock.

And I hope this first post will show if the system in the signature will show up correctly









BB


Welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## TaiDinh

Bump!


----------



## Commander Chris

I stumbled across this web page about two weeks ago through Google. I immediately was amazed to find every answer to every question I had. I have been also looking at the custom computer builds and such. The time and effort some of these people put into building an electronic device amazes me. I just had to join. So here I am.


----------



## Andrezao

Hey all, i just signed up too, first time here and first impressions are awesome! Very warm community you have here!
BTW: TaiDinh your pic is awesome, Love Silent Hill


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Commander Chris*


I stumbled across this web page about two weeks ago through Google. I immediately was amazed to find every answer to every question I had. I have been also looking at the custom computer builds and such. The time and effort some of these people put into building an electronic device amazes me. I just had to join. So here I am.


You can do it! Welcome to Overclock.net!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andrezao*


Hey all, i just signed up too, first time here and first impressions are awesome! Very warm community you have here!
BTW: TaiDinh your pic is awesome, Love Silent Hill










Welcome to Overclock.net to you too!

And yes! Silent Hill <3


----------



## vacs

hello


----------



## The Master Chief

Ha yes, an AMD guy!

Ya, you, mhm, yes you! We want YOU to join!


----------



## RahaMies

Nyah nyah. I kinda leeched all information I needed for my first stable overclock (see my system specs). I made the account afterwards. At the time of writing, I'm at job and information will be updated soon. Today, I'm gonna reveal my showoff-machine with my "Hi, I'm new, rate this shiz"-thread.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

All guests should join and enjoy what OCN has to give !.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Transonic*


This should be stickied.

I notice the ratio too and trust me, guest will only benefit from signing up. There's so much to learn from this forum. By participating in this great community and interacting with all its members is a priceless experience. Hope you all sign up, but be warned, you will get hooked










I am really hooked by this forum














Overclock.net FTW!


----------



## SpcCdr

*Currently Active Users: 1311 (301 members and 1010 guests)*

Dear *Guests*,
Please Sign up so you can *contribute* to this wonderful site.
- you know you want to!
Cheers


----------



## DaveDaDude

I started a new thread, "Hey!", but thought I'd just check in here as well.

Be easy on a newbie to overclocking...


----------



## n8cwr

Hi everyone I am new to the forum and know nothing about over clocking that is why I am here. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.
n8cwr


----------



## Fresh2death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


I am really hooked by this forum














Overclock.net FTW!










me too!!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Transonic*


This should be stickied.

I notice the ratio too and trust me, guest will only benefit from signing up. There's so much to learn from this forum. By participating in this great community and interacting with all its members is a priceless experience. Hope you all sign up, but be warned, you will get hooked










Nice Tat


----------



## wierdo124

Currently Active Users: 877 (275 members and 602 guests)

Still rocking the 2:1 ratio...


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Currently Active Users: 877 (275 members and 602 guests)

Still rocking the 2:1 ratio...

I know for me its I get tired of logging in every time I walk away from the computer because I'm at work. Does each guest count as each IP or each tab open in your browser? I usally have like 10+ going every so often.


----------



## Jbear

I just signed up and this is basically a test post


----------



## cincip

Just signed up few days ago, a total newbie to overclock.net, but not a newbie to overclock....









Few days passed already, I don't even know how to use PM....


----------



## Thi

Hi there!

Joined a couple of days ago and already got helped out here..

Glad I joined


----------



## kendark

Whahaha







I Joined so i can get help from some experianced Overclockers.

The More The Merryer


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kendark*


Whahaha







I Joined so i can get help from some experianced Overclockers.

The More The Merryer


Welcome to Overclock.net!


----------



## Tator Tot

I think this needs to be said now.

480 members online with 804 guests.

GET ONLINE NOW AND JOIN THE PARTY!!! FREE CAKE!!!!


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tator tot*


i think this needs to be said now.

480 members online with 804 guests.

Get online now and join the party!!! Free cake!!!!


I LIKE CAKE!!










guests sign up!!


----------



## Millillion

Cake is good, sign up and get some!


----------



## Tator Tot

This cake is real so don"t be afraid and get some!


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Well, a partial explanation can be users [like me] who are too lazy to sign on until they reply to a post xD

But these guys speak the truth. Join up and be a part of the family!


----------



## mnishimura00

Yeah im glad i signed up. Personally, i was just gonna forgo it, but im glad i didnt. Once you get some rep you get to sell in an awesome market place that is well moderated and gets good exposure. I cant say the same for other forums.


----------



## smoke12291




----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*




















Nonsense! The cake is oh so real.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*




















This is false, any new members PM me for free cake.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
This is false, any new members PM me for free cake.









It better be ice cream cake!









Come on guests! Join up!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
It better be ice cream cake!









Come on guests! Join up!









Its multiple cakes actually.

SO GET YOURS NOW!


----------



## Pete1burn

New member here. Joined up for the 4850X2 thread. Just saying hello!


----------



## Duraplex

Greetings all! Looking forward to corresponding with you here on the forums!


----------



## Tator Tot

Welcome Both of you, the free cake line is around back.


----------



## Sin100

351 members and 1213 guests

Join our online worldwide family


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
351 members and 1213 guests

Join our online worldwide family


You make us look like a linux distro you fox. (pun intended)

Now EVERYONE LOOKING! JOIN UP NOW~ FREE CAKKKEEEE~!!!!!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
You make us look like a linux distro you fox. (pun intended)

Now EVERYONE LOOKING! JOIN UP NOW~ FREE CAKKKEEEE~!!!!!

:O CAKE!!! i didnt get any cake when i joined :O


----------



## kaxel

I've been helped a load of times by the members of OCN.


----------



## InTeL

you should change the topic to SIGN UP NOW GUESTS FOR FREEBIES


----------



## Sin100

There you go


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 









There you go









:O ooo chocolate cake







thank you my kind sir


----------



## Chipp

The cake is a lie.

But hey; you get to hang out with me!!!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
The cake is a lie.

But hey; you get to hang out with me!!!

















nevar!

Hey hanging out with chipp is always a bonus, he is info'd up so to speak


----------



## kaxel

Man, that cake looks bomb. I was just thinking, that cake is probably far worse for people than marijuana...


----------



## Tator Tot

The chip is a lie!


----------



## BlankThis

We don't bite... Unless it's a scrap over hardware









I know I personally didn't feel worthy or smart enough to even ask questions because I knew nothing about computers when I first came here... It took me maybe a week or two of snooping around and building up a rough idea of what a computer was before I joined.

~B~


----------



## phoenixar

that cake looks delicious!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phoenixar*


that cake looks delicious!


New recruit!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Currently Active Users: 1615 (406 members and *1209* guests)

Wow...


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

We have cookies! Join now!


----------



## REDHAMMER999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CSU_ComputerMajor* 
We have cookies! Join now!

darve, I shoulda thought of that... my computer says he has cake...


----------



## Lyric

I dunno about others, but when I browse the site...I only login to post usually. I'm betting alot of others do the same, hence the mass amount of "Guests".

For some reason this is the only website that won't keep me signed in if I set it to remember my password.


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
I dunno about others, but when I browse the site...I only login to post usually. I'm betting alot of others do the same, hence the mass amount of "Guests".

For some reason this is the only website that won't keep me signed in if I set it to remember my password.

when you log in at the top right of the screen make sure you click the little box that says remember me.


----------



## Leumas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


I dunno about others, but when I browse the site...I only login to post usually. I'm betting alot of others do the same, hence the mass amount of "Guests".

For some reason this is the only website that won't keep me signed in if I set it to remember my password.


Check you have set an exception in Firefox to accept cookies for here...

Tools/Options/Privacy


----------



## wolf_recordings

Hey everyone, new here. Great site! Already learning a lot about overclocking, etc. Thanks to all the contributors.

Wolf


----------



## M4ng03z

Hey all, i wound up on this site after googleing (DVI vs. VGA)... 800kajillion useless(to me) forum topics later i run across you guys; slightly more information than asked for, but only enough to be considered helpful. Then I came across the whole folding thing, and it sounds like a great idea... now if i only had a wireless router that worked to i could run 4 comps 24/7 and one 50%... that's something for another day. Point is i'm glad to be here, and i'm looking forward to all the helpful things i learn here!


----------



## tricky_31

hey all, new to the forum and a bit of a noob, i am currently running a POS hand-me-down computer that i've built with parts out of about 4 other computers. I just bought an EVGA 680i motherboard and im in the market for compatible hard drives, memory, even cords, fans... really anything. Im starting from scratch and all i have is the case, motherboard, and a Radeon 1600xt videocard. Anyone with tips or old gear for free or cheap please contact me and i will hopefully keep learning about my new hardware. MOTHERBOARD SHOWS UP IN 2 DAYS! stoked but cant test it t'ill i get the rest. I'll post pics of everything as it comes together


----------



## The Duke

Come on in people, your more than welcome


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Come on in people, your more than welcome









Welcome to Overclock.net, Duke.









Join up everyone!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopin_Nuts* 
30 Members, 291 Guests...LOL!

335 Members, 973 Guests... LOL!

My how times change.









C'mon, guests, JOIN THE PARTY!


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Agreed. =]


----------



## Dr. Manhattan

I agree with the OP when he said you get answers here, and pretty fast.

I've never once had a thread ignored or been flamed (well, once.. but we don't talk about that







)

Unlike the Insanelymac forums that I posted a bit on a while back and there was a lot of threads, months old, with no replies.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Come on in people, your more than welcome









Come on in, the people here are great


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey there guests. Come join the OCN family !


----------



## Swiftes

Come on in, we don't bite!


----------



## dirkloader

Hello all. I found this place when searching for info on the 5000 series ATI cards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Come on in, the people here are great











Most of us are anyway.


----------



## Astro3000

*Come in here , join us







)*
I found this page when seaching for info on a Cooling system







)
*This community are so great , you can't be outside*
*Greatings from Denmark







)*

*Im a Musician and Computer Neard*


----------



## Flux

Dooo Eeetttt, Dooooo Eeettttt Noaaawwww


----------



## JMT668

i signed up to ask annoying questions as i knew nothing. now i can teach all the newbies because i have picked up so much from the dudes on here!

cheers guys and welcome guests!


----------



## The Duke

Come on in, the Overclocking is fine


----------



## halifax1

Bump. Come on guests! Over 1500 viewing right now!


----------



## OutlawPiper

Hi, all. I'm new.

I've done a little overclocking (made it up to 3.4 GHz on my Q6600 on air... but not stable...yet).

I'm really interested in case modding, but most of my money has already been dumped into my other hobby, bagpiping. My wife complains that I have two expensive hobbies... :swearing: I'm trying to convince her that having a sweet looking rig is like art.







Yeah... still working on that...

I just picked up a new case (Lian-Li PC-A70F), so I could try my hand at water cooling. (I'm a Lian-Li fanboy...even if their admins never answer questions on their forums.) From the looks of things, I'll pick up some good tips here. It'll probably be until Christmas before I can pick up anything else, but at least I have lots of stuff on my wish list. I'm sure I'll hit you all up for advice in the future.

Anyway, I'm happy to be here.


----------



## king_play334

SIGN UP NOW! 
OCN is a great place to be. its even better when you can reply to peoples posts!


----------



## king_play334

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutlawPiper*


Hi, all. I'm new.

I've done a little overclocking (made it up to 3.4 GHz on my Q6600 on air... but not stable...yet).

I'm really interested in case modding, but most of my money has already been dumped into my other hobby, bagpiping. My wife complains that I have two expensive hobbies... :swearing: I'm trying to convince her that having a sweet looking rig is like art.







Yeah... still working on that...

I just picked up a new case (Lian-Li PC-A70F), so I could try my hand at water cooling. (I'm a Lian-Li fanboy...even if their admins never answer questions on their forums.) From the looks of things, I'll pick up some good tips here. It'll probably be until Christmas before I can pick up anything else, but at least I have lots of stuff on my wish list. I'm sure I'll hit you all up for advice in the future.

Anyway, I'm happy to be here.


Hey! welcome to OCN. Don't worry once you show your wife the Gallery she'll change her mind for sure!. Good luck with water cooling. Hope you enjoy your time here!

Good luck!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am glad to see so many happy members.

C'mon guests join as and take advantage of what OCN has to offer !. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## pzyko80

welcome all... sign up now the people here are awesome, they really hold up to the saying there's no such thing as a stupid question... answers come fast lol

enjoy your stay


----------



## 123

do u know how to post thread


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *123* 
do u know how to post thread

Depends on which section, but click on the section you want to post a thread in, such as Intel CPUs, AMD CPUs, et.c then once you are in the subforum there is a gray bar in the top left that says "New Thread." Click on it and you will see a blank page. Insert a good title, and post your question (I'm assuming), or whatever else your thread is about.

If you need any other help, reply to this post or private message me.

Welcome to OCN


----------



## king_play334

im looking at users currently online and i see 389 registered users online and 1182 guests. YOU GUYS NEED TO SIGN UP..NOW!


----------



## Flux

255 members and 852 guests, sign up guys. Come on, we don't bite...hard.


----------



## Protezione

Sign up. At night most of us are feeling a bit cuddly anyways >.>


----------



## UnseenRidge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Protezione*


Sign up. At night most of us are feeling a bit *cuddly* anyways >.>


Cuddly, buzzed, same thing


----------



## tagurtoast

yeah guys just sign up and be able to know that youve learnt something or helped somebody today.


----------



## Flux

913 Guests, looks like we should have a whole bunch of new members.. JOIN UP.
Bumpage cos we like new members


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

BumP.


----------



## Capwn

Hello to all the Guests who are browsing this great forum








CLICK HERE TO JOIN

somone should make that into a clickable signature. I would use it no doubt.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*









Hello to all the Guests who are browsing this great forum







:
CLICK HERE TO JOIN

somone should make that into a clickable signature. I would use it no doubt.


 Hello to all the Guests who are browsing this great forum 
CLICK HERE TO JOIN :


----------



## Lord Xeb

ALL GUESTS MUST SIGN UP OR ELSE I RAGE ON THESE FORUMS!
:3 e_e


----------



## Capwn

works sweet. thx


----------



## Lige

Calm down captain.


----------



## Russtynailz

WOW 241 members and 1229 guests

Now is the time to sign up!!

This is a great community with free contests and a massive pile of knowledge to get information from as well as there is a ton of people here who could benifit from your knolwedge base as well. don't waste any more time being a guest join today!


----------



## wierdo124

400 members and 1719 guests currently.

Yikes.

That's less than 1:4 members:guests


----------



## UnseenRidge

Anyone signs up in the next two hours can have one of my final Halloween cookies.
Hurry!

It's a limited time offer!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

1400+ guests. sign up pls


----------



## halifax1

Currently over 1500 guests currently viewing this site. Come on, create an account now!


----------



## NotUrAvrgG33k

I just joined after browsing a bit, I was brought here from search results via who else but Google. Was looking for Gateway Case mods.


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
ALL GUESTS MUST SIGN UP OR ELSE I RAGE ON THESE FORUMS!
:3 e_e

Bump!


----------



## Wishmaker

I will sign up, right now







.


----------



## kitsunisan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
ALL GUESTS MUST SIGN UP OR ELSE I RAGE ON THESE FORUMS!
:3 e_e

Can't have that now.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
ALL GUESTS MUST SIGN UP OR ELSE I RAGE ON THESE FORUMS!
:3 e_e

lol free bump


----------



## NoodleGTS

bump


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Hello.......

Signed up about a month ago, but only started posting lastnight/thismorning....

Oh, and [BUMP]...


----------



## Atol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
ALL GUESTS MUST SIGN UP OR ELSE I RAGE ON THESE FORUMS!
:3 e_e

Haha I dont think you want to mess with my Gecko. Look at my Avatar. Tokay gecko are Mean lizards.









I think I look on this form some but have not posted on here. I am getting a laptop that have the gpu cpu and ram that can be overclocked. I just have to rebuild parts of it.


----------



## The Duke

Come on in and post an intro.


----------



## Matthew4590

My mate recommended it to me a few hours ago, now i love this site, so helpfull and its easy to use, great site


----------



## Matthew4590

all guests must sign up or else i rage on these forums!


----------



## ghost55

this place is addicting. I signed up less then 2 months ago, and I now have over 500 posts!


----------



## XXXTripleXXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


ALL GUESTS MUST SIGN UP OR ELSE I RAGE ON THESE FORUMS!
:3 e_e


Hi, I'm new. I'm scared of you!





















NOT!!!!!!


----------



## TIGR

It's too easy to register not to. Always nice to have an account to log into for another "home away from home" on the net. Good to be a part of a community like this.


----------



## sn0man

Long-time lurker, newly (and finally) registered!

Hello all (officially)!


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TIGR* 
It's too easy to register not to. Always nice to have an account to log into for another "home away from home" on the net. Good to be a part of a community like this.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sn0man* 
Long-time lurker, newly (and finally) registered!

Hello all (officially)!









It is 'easy' to register...however anyone can do that when it comes to the truth it is also easy to correct.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sn0man* 
Long-time lurker, newly (and finally) registered!

Hello all (officially)!









Boxing is a two sided fight...once your opponent 'begins' to defend himself you might be in for a 'surprise' ''me''...effect.


----------



## Gameace

Lol the guest to member ratio is around 4 to 1 now.


----------



## zidave

n00b here. Just built myself my 2nd ever rig. Very excited with it. Was running an ASRock k7vt6 and AMD XP 3000+.

Massive upgrade.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sign up now!


----------



## xplodee

*I've joined fourms juz now 5 min. back after watching the forums for 30 min...

Best Forums i have ever Seen.. !

Hope U People will help me







*


----------



## 1520

I signed up not long ago, after having lurked for a loooooong time.


----------



## av8or

I have peeked a couple times in my tenure... Its late, what the hell!


----------



## tagurtoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *av8or* 
I have peeked a couple times in my tenure... Its late, what the hell!

Welcome to OCN.

Bump I really think all Guests are missing out BIG TIME.


----------



## Pir

Don't miss the opportunity and join our great community now. 
Join in on the contests, learn to tweak your system or just enjoy the friendship.
So stop lurking, get signed up and start posting!

Looking forward to see you in our new member section


----------



## Pir

Free saturday night minibump


----------



## Strangg1

Ok I joined.

Been lurking for a bit since I decided build a new computer. My 7+yr old computer is done. I've got as much out of it as i can get. Parts are on order and I'm looking forward to some overclocking goodness.

~S


----------



## zodac

Welcome to OCN!









You can add your soon-to-be computer's specs here, so you can have a nice signature like the rest of us.


----------



## JT_Heater

I want a cool signature. Newbie here!


----------



## zodac

You could fill it up with Folding links. But then you'd have to learn about folding... How would we fix that?


----------



## umc

how many posts for a new user can use the pm?


----------



## zodac

I believe it's 10 posts.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umc* 
how many posts for a new user can use the pm?

10 Posts.

And I think you need to be a week on the site as well.


----------



## the magical me

personally, I am talking about this forum every now and then to all my friends, and I can't stop mentioning it in any article I write about for the newspaper I work for ( those article concerns IT filed for sure), I would post a link of our version online, but unfortunately, you wont be understanding it, since the whole site is in Arabic.







.

actually.. I got fond of this forum, that feel that I lack to something if a day passes without surfing this, my favorite forum.

Ohhh







... wait







... does this mean that I am now addicted to it





















??? then I must get a therapy to cure from this addiction







.







again... I love this forum, and all its members.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Amazing, there is almost a 3:1 ratio of guests to members at this time. Come on guys, we don't bite! We're here to help, fire away at questions and read up on all the great guides! Sign up! It's FREE!


----------



## Turbonerd

Found out about this forum 2 weeks ago. Instant sign up!


----------



## Danny Boy

welcomeTurbonerd, this is a great place to share knowledge and learn


----------



## the magical me

all new members are highly welcomed, and please... make your self at home, and a cup of tea, ohhh.... wait... I don't mind to bring me a cup too.


----------



## opty165

I currently see almost 1200 guest online vs a couple hundred members!









Come on in and join the ranks


----------



## fortyfour

hello? i'm new


----------



## chappy74354

Hello all, my name is chappy74354 i'm new to overclocking and i really want to learn so here goes


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortyfour*


hello? i'm new



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chappy74354*


Hello all, my name is chappy74354 i'm new to overclocking and i really want to learn so here goes


Hi there.










Welcome to the site.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sm0keydaBear*


Amazing, there is almost a 3:1 ratio of guests to members at this time. Come on guys, we don't bite! We're here to help, fire away at questions and read up on all the great guides! Sign up! It's FREE!


ITS A TRAP! Once you are part of this community, you find yourself unable to escape.









-------
When ppl have problems or questions, ppl just google them and the results are mostly directly towards OCN. I concur, ppl should join and become active which will benefit the community, but most importantly; themselves.

*OCN, you have questions, we got answers. *


----------



## ascaii

And i guess im the newest guy to fall in it...
Real Happy to be here. Definitely was worth joining.


----------



## MeTechE

I've taken the plunge! I finally signed up after months of lurking. Hope to see you all in other threads


----------



## The Duke

Join the club, were waiting for you!


----------



## Majorvox

Howdee! Looking forward to the overclocking world!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majorvox*


Howdee! Looking forward to the overclocking world!


Welcome!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majorvox*


Howdee! Looking forward to the overclocking world!


Welcome aboard! Join up all you guests!


----------



## Nelson2011

422 members and 1176 guests


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


422 members and 1176 guests










I know! A lower ratio than normal!

(Guests are usually 4/5 times the number of members.







)


----------



## Ash84

just signed up earlier today, looking forward for a long stay


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ash84*


just signed up earlier today, looking forward for a long stay










That's a mighty sexy setup. Welcome to the club man


----------



## SpcCdr

*2304 (532 members and 1772 guests)*
seems like as good a time as any for a

*BUMP!*

Dear guests- as you can probably tell we're a close knit bunch here at OCN!
C'mon & Join the fold! (Pun)








Cheers


----------



## Sast

just think if those 1700 guests all started folding for cc now


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sast* 
just think if those 1700 guests all started folding for cc now


----------



## Calaros

Long time Lurker firs time joiner. Working on a new build since my AMD 64 X2 4800 and 7800GTX are a little outdated and needing to be replaced to keep up with current games.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calaros*


Long time Lurker firs time joiner. Working on a new build since my AMD 64 X2 4800 and 7800GTX are a little outdated and needing to be replaced to keep up with current games.


Welcome aboard


----------



## Erick Silver

I joined the first time I came here. Never regretted it. There is so much info here it is "redonkulass". LOL The Marketplace is a great place for deals too. Don't be shy. Join up and get any questions you have answered. We don't just do computers either, theres a camera section, Home audio, Photography, Cell phone, and HDTV section too! Lots of people to get answers from!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I took the advice of the OP and signed up. I'm pretty much a total newbie. Been lurking for quite a few months getting lots of good info and advice for my new system. So a big thanks goes out to the community as a whole for all the help.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*









I took the advice of the OP and signed up. I'm pretty much a total newbie. Been lurking for quite a few months getting lots of good info and advice for my new system. So a big thanks goes out to the community as a whole for all the help.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thanks for the welcome Shadowclock.

I'm glad I signed up. This place is huge, being a member makes it much easier to navigate. Especially being able to subscribe to threads so I can find my way back to ones that I only made it to page 92 of 236.


----------



## Spacedinvader

heh, im usually just a sponge on forums soakin up the info but this is the first rig i've had that i could oc. upgraded from a locked mobo single core sempron 1800 (had it 8 years, it still goes







) now i got me a







!

anyway glad to join, deffo a great site, will get to [email protected] once im clocked and cool


----------



## ChronoTrigger

Hi Everyone - Just wanted to say I'm very impressed with this site/community! Put together and overclocked my rig almost entirely on advice from forum members here. Figured I should just join in already


----------



## e192326

i just signed up today, i am planning to build a SFF system. this is a great site!


----------



## vance17

new to site, could not help but sign up once i realized that this site actually knew it's backside from a hole in the ground (unlike most on the web!)
looking forward to tweaking and modding my own machine, these forums have been very educational 4 me the last few weeks.


----------



## 16ReasonsWhy

New member here. Been reading forums for a while now and thought it a wise to just take the plunge and sign!

New AMD build in the works with lots of questions. Be seeing y'all.


----------



## Obsidian

I'm guessing there are plenty of people that just don't bother to sign in most times. I've mainly just been browsing the marketplace looking for deals and such since joining. Before that I'd repeatedly stumbled across this forum while looking for help with an assortment of different problems. I just thought that even if I don't post often, there's no harm in having an account. So, why not?


----------



## Baker1

Hey guys, noob here. Just wanted to say hi and i look forward to enjoying this site!

Cheers


----------



## zodac

Hi!


----------



## SuperSlayer

*Smiles*
...
..
.

.
..
...

I'm the Noob!


----------



## 0newingedangel

Hi all.


----------



## Thunderclap

A long-timer guest, I finally registered, nice to be a part of the community at OCN.


----------



## XxG3nexX

bump


----------



## jack.19987

Some websites don't allow the services without registration. So if you want to use that services and you are visited that site first time then you have to First Sign-Up for that site, then you have to do login then you can use those services.


----------



## ShivMan

I have been lurking for a long time, usually just gleaning what I can from the site w/o posting.... decided to join up today so maybe I can try to contribute to the community as well. Thanks for maintaining a great site.


----------



## krusu70

Great site







why not to join atlast lol


----------



## zodac

Whooo! Newbies!

I mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## N3mc0n

been lurking for a bit, found a handful of deals from this place, but never really knew specifically what I wanted to do. So until today when I actually bought a cpu for the new build and knew what I was looking for, I never had any questions to ask. But now...I do.


----------



## maxextz

when i came on here first i realized what a great site it really is and 99.9% of the time if somebody asks a question"no matter what it is" it gets answered.

i have seen many other sites on overclocking and people never get any answers, this site is also very well maintained.

so i signed up straight away.


----------



## Tiedemann

Serious amount of knowledge packed together neatly in a gigantic think tank right here. Just signed up =)


----------



## Wiremaster

Yay!

Edit: why was I repped for this post? I don't understand.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I found this site really useful because I needed somewhere to ask questions and I pretty much have answers for all my questions.


----------



## Deano12345

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## whatjones911

Just signed up. Ready to work on my first build and have already learned a lot from this forum!


----------



## Zarchon

Hello everybody. So much reading. Since finding this site it has become my favorite. I hope to be a part of the community for a long while.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zarchon* 
Hello everybody. So much reading. Since finding this site it has become my favorite. I hope to be a part of the community for a long while.


----------



## zodac

*Hi!







*


----------



## Yumyums

2223 guests as of now







more of you guys need to sign up haha, welcome to all new members


----------



## youngmanobsessed

Hi everyone...









So many happy friend here..


----------



## CHewyCHompa

Woot Woot all i can say is that every time i needed some kind of help or an answer i was able to find it here! So I figured I might as well not even look elsewhere and join up


----------



## daowner

yes i have been on the site for over a month as a guest and finally decided to join


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daowner* 
yes i have been on the site for over a month as a guest and finally decided to join

Welcome to OCN.









There is always around 1500-2000 guests, I don't know why.








Not too hard to register and you benefit getting help and accessing our market if you need to buy something.

What I am trying to say is...

*Register now!* Join up and talk with us. We dont bite.


----------



## daowner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Welcome to OCN.









There is always around 1500-2000 guests, I don't know why.








Not too hard to register and you benefit getting help and accessing our market if you need to buy something.

What I am trying to say is...

*Register now!* Join up and talk with us. We dont bite.










Thanks for the warm welcome yes i am not sure why i never had before lol guess didn't have the need but i will be using this to my advantage now.


----------



## leichtwork

Just signed up last night. This place has already supplied tons of info. I'm new to building pc's and could not have done it without this site. Thanks OCN


----------



## popswala

I welcome myself to a great community. I've been coming here for some time now. Just never signed up. I have lots of site and thought I didn't need another to try and remember. But since I come here alot looking for info, tips, or a sweet deal on a part. The least I can do is become a part of here and make myself known. Maybe I'll get some diff ideas on my current build I didn't think about or find that one part I can't find anywhere. Time will tell. Its great to finally be apart of OCN.


----------



## KOBALT

Welcome! Surprising how many links in Google bring you here. Lots to learn and lots of fun to be had. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## nvidiagamer

I agree, everyone should sign up. It only takes a second, and everyone here is very friendly and helpful. If you have any questions, we all try and respond as quickly as possible and will help you out. Plus there is an awesome for sale section here, if you'd like to buy parts to build a pc etc. Also, to all the new members that have signed up, welcome


----------



## zillac

OK...I've signed up to buy some thing in the trade forum...


----------



## flmjiggy

Did. Thanks!


----------



## pistons50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zillac* 
OK...I've signed up to buy some thing in the trade forum...

Nice of you to join us. Even after you buy, stick around. This is a nice place.


----------



## turkleten

Joined !


----------



## GebZeb

Hi!


----------



## Lam_Panda

hello, i decided to join after i found this site being helpful


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welcome to OCN !


----------



## chowtyme2

Greetings Programs,

WoW what a great place to learn on how to blow up my system -- NOT









I look forward in hearing and reading from all of you on how and what to do in improving my i5


----------



## The Duke

Don't just read, come on in and join us


----------



## Nikhil Pali

Hi!!! I got to know about this site after I thought of building a new desktop for my increasing gaming need!!!
Great website!!!


----------



## jmcu

Hi ..


----------



## javen

i find this site frome google 
then i sign up


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *javen*


i find this site frome google 
then i sign up


Excellent choice.


----------



## rocks1982

signed up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Over 1900 guests at the minute, sign up and join in the fun


----------



## banging34hzs

i signed up frist visit and now its my homepage.....

You can learn as much as wish here, lord knows i have.

*just remember the only dumb question is the one that goes unasked.*

Sign up people, bring your knowledge and we will share ours.


----------



## picool_cs

just signed up. ready to build my first rig!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *picool_cs*


just signed up. ready to build my first rig!


Welcome to the community.....


----------



## Lundric

Just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself. I been huge into overclocking for about 10 years now. Never bothere do use forums for things like this. Always did it the old fashion way. Trial and error. Glad to see such a huge community dedicated to this.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lundric*


Just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself. I been huge into overclocking for about 10 years now. Never bothere do use forums for things like this. Always did it the old fashion way. Trial and error. Glad to see such a huge community dedicated to this.










Hello and Welcome








First, you should fill in your system info HERE so when and if you need help we can assist you better








Second , and more important. Have fun


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lundric*


Just wanted to say Hi and introduce myself. I been huge into overclocking for about 10 years now. Never bothere do use forums for things like this. Always did it the old fashion way. Trial and error. Glad to see such a huge community dedicated to this.










Welcome, it's surprising at times to see how many overclocks there are willing to help and make suggestions, and this is one of those places where we pride ourselves on those things.


----------



## Lundric

bleh sorry for the double post.


----------



## Lord Xeb

If you guests don't sign up, you will have to deal with Xeb.

XEB SNATCH!


----------



## abiedoodles

just signup..... im a member now!! ok lets overclock!


----------



## guitarslingerchris

Apparently I signed up awhile back but I went back to lurking. Here's for changing it up!


----------



## yoyo711

I found this site really useful


----------



## Liighthead

=D luv this site.... quite addictive though lol

helped me alot =D


----------



## swisha

OCN > life


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swisha*


OCN > life


^ this


----------



## Dust0leuM

Ok I finally decided to join after a couple years of lurking, feeding of the knowledge. Might as well join and have the chance to actually ask some questions and hopefully answer some other peoples in need. OC fo' life!


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swisha;11651702*
> OCN > life


OCN > Sex


----------



## Dr.X

Think you went a little overboard there, special since you can do both at the same time.


----------



## black_code96

Have been on this site before, finally joined it. OCN Rocks!!


----------



## Chipp

Hey, you! Never a better time to join the fun!


----------



## hepatitisburger

Guests, it's truly worth it! It takes 20 seconds if you type slow to setup your account!


----------



## gd350turbo

Hi...
Im from Italy...

Recenlty i bought an ASUS P5E DELUXE and a QX9650 and would to overclock to the top...

To do this, i need some info from you, so im here !


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gd350turbo;11896939*
> Hi...
> Im from Italy...
> 
> Recenlty i bought an ASUS P5E DELUXE and a QX9650 and would to overclock to the top...
> 
> To do this, i need some info from you, so im here !


hi there!

please post your question in the relevant forum located here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/


----------



## DaNMaN_Vidia

Hello, have looked at a few good posts with a lot of useful info, and am just starting to get into tinkering...see you in the forums!!!


----------



## ghost_z

nice to have new people coming in.......hope u have a great time.....


----------



## LiLChris

If you join I will give you cookies!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11963647*
> If you join I will give you cookies!


Well, thats a better offer than a trenchcoat and boiled lollies


----------



## Dranx

I've asked so many dumb questions here (I'm a noob at all things OCing) and haven't gotten flamed once, no ignorant posts, nothing. This is honestly THE best community I have ever seen.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11963647*
> If you join I will give you cookies!


I already joined awhile back so I think i deserve cookies with interest


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader;11964522*
> I already joined awhile back so I think i deserve cookies with interest


Sorry you joined before I offered cookies, heck you joined before I joined.


----------



## CovertCover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11963647*
> If you join I will give you cookies!


LIES! ALL LIES!!!

Just like the cake *cries in the corner*

hehehe *maniacal laughter*


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I know you're all out there, snooping around for Sandy Bridge information. Why not sign up and ask your questions directly?


----------



## Pir

Why just look around when you can sign up within minutes and get detailed answers to all your hardware questions!

Time to stop lurking and start signing up:thumb:


----------



## Will29j

Honestly, a 2:1 ratio for guests to members online is not bad for an online forum. I'm active on a couple of forums that average around 20:1 guests to members at almost all times.


----------



## Gurloes

I've always been a guest browsing here before, but now I've signed up!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gurloes;11996918*
> I've always been a guest browsing here before, but now I've signed up!


Welcome to OCN!


----------



## acarrell

/wave Just signed up. Working on learning some overclocking techniques for my new build (hopefully below in my sig... once I post).


----------



## kryptiq

Ya got me I could no longer resist, especially with the deals on lightly used hardware along with all the information.


----------



## der_george

I have been watching for a long time now. The reason I managed to register at long last: I followed the OCN Case Mod Competition last year and this year I want to have a go myself.
:0)


----------



## oldSel

Greetings, very much are pleasant your site. Visited as the visitor, now register.


----------



## i4gotmysn

Just want to saw "hi". I'm a n00b13 to Overclock. net


----------



## DoorNextBoy

Hi, wazzup wazzup? My first post as the newest member.







Great PC enthusiast site...


----------



## Pir

For those lurking, come and join OCN!


----------



## arcticTaco

Agreed. I lurked while planning my build and only joined after ordering.
That's backward, should have joined in the planning stage!


----------



## 13G3ND

Finally registered after being a forum lurker for so long.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13G3ND;12408251*
> Finally registered after being a forum lurker for so long.


Welcome aboard man


----------



## wooly

always useful info so it makes sense to sign up as I just did


----------



## Irongron

Been a long-time reader of OCN forums, just now joining though.


----------



## Dochas

After lurking for a bit and reading hundreds of pages, figured it was time to sign up and say hello to everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## Improvidus

Okay, I finally signed up after lurking and reading these forums off and on over the past few years.


----------



## k1msta

Hi, I found this site today and found alot of interesting topic.. i was never into tweaking/overclocking but always found it interesting. However, i never had the balls to do it.. maybe this time around i'll try it with my new gaming rig.. cya, peace~


----------



## kkarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus;12797003*
> Okay, I finally signed up after lurking and reading these forums off and on over the past few years.


Hi yes I have also been visiting for a while now, should av signed up on day one. I am gonna start by saying thanks for some of the good tips and advice I have got from here and a few other sites over the past year or so, I chose to join this one cos it just seemed that little bit more friendly.Maybe just maybe I can share and pass on some of what I learned. So keep it comin guys I gotta hit that 4gb mark stable soon:headscrat


----------



## flash.is.dead

hello, i am new here ...

found this forum today from google, i hope i do not too late to learn ...


----------



## terraprime

Never to late to learn


----------



## Joneszilla

Hello, I've been reading this forum for the last few months and could not have built my system without all the knowledge I gained here. Well I finally put everything together last nite and was up until about 1am installing drivers etc. Seems to be working well so far but I figured i'd finally sign up on the board as I know I am going to have some questions going forward.


----------



## lp75220

I just signed up. This site rules


----------



## alcamuz

hello everyone


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

This needs to be bumped


----------



## picool_cs

Hello guys! Welcome to OCN!


----------



## DanBoTech

I'm no longer a guest. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## thetechfreak

Finally I have signe up. Good to met youu guys.

Nice OC Dan


----------



## Dopamin3

Currently Active Users: 2438 (595 members and *1843 guests*)

sup guys


----------



## bello

i was once just a guest but am now a member


----------



## deegon

HI ALL







it's good to be here


----------



## The Duke

You know you want to join us


----------



## PC_OCer

Hey Guys, finally joined.


----------



## replogle

hello everyone, I joined today


----------



## SethCohen

A LOT OF guests online every night.. why is that?ehhh


----------



## cinemur

found many interesting information, so why not to join?


----------



## tweaker123

most people join is theres a freebie rofl


----------



## sKiLou

everybody*!* I've been checking out this site for a long time & have finally got the guts to sign up







Never done this before but I'm [email protected]@king forward to sharing & learning info. *PC* kicks major "_you know what_"


----------



## De-Zant

Come on guests. You know you want to join. It's no big deal. We'll all welcome you here.

Signing up on forums isn't that difficult. I'm active on 3 forums, and have signed on at least 20 different ones in the last year.


----------



## anarhistor

Hy. My first minutes here, my first post and fell like home already







.
Watching this forum from some time but now I felt like registering. See you around!


----------



## De-Zant

See, there ya go! Not that hard.


----------



## DirtyChopz

eY lads, I have been checking out this site for a awhile now & have finally got the minerals to get to and sign up.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyChopz;13948422*
> eY lads, I have been checking out this site for a awhile now & have finally got the minerals to get to and sign up.


welcome to OCN fellow aussie


----------



## De-Zant

Sign up peoples! Don't be scared. We need ya.


----------



## katalin_2003

Hi guys, just signed up today








happy to see you guys
I've been on NBR most of my time.


----------



## bmoney9

checking out this site. Been on hard forums a long time.


----------



## PcEvo

Hi guys... after few browsing to this site i'm begining to enjoy the 'forums' and 'guidance' been advise to both members and public.. so decided to join today...Keep it up~!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcEvo*


Hi guys... after few browsing to this site i'm begining to enjoy the 'forums' and 'guidance' been advise to both members and public.. so decided to join today...Keep it up~!










Welcome to the OCN forums and We hope that you will enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## Silverlake

I have been checking a lot of review from this forum and use it as one of my benchmark. So I decided to join.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sign up or Xeb will find you. Xeb will force your hand to sign up.


----------



## PauseBreak

Hey guys,
I finally decided to sign up!







I've been a lurker for a while now and what really got me was the fact that I'll finally be building a computer (tower) and all the reviews helped a lot. Although my friend was the huge contributor, and he uses this place a lot, its a great place to be a part of.

See you guys around!
-Pause


----------



## Sethy666

Bump... coz we have +2k guests at the moment

C'mon guys and gals... come join us


----------



## EvilMonk

Just signed up after being a guest for a year!


----------



## Bit_reaper

Yup. I too have being a reader for years, and now finally took the time to sign up.


----------



## Craker

One less guest and one more new member right here. Just finished signing up. Hi!


----------



## De-Zant

Hi.


----------



## Cableant

Hello, I was a lurker on and off for the last year or so. I signed up a while back but didn't log in very often.

Lot of good info here, usually found what I was looking for with out even having to post.


----------



## De-Zant

Share the info!


----------



## slinkski

Im signed up but I usually just browse without signing in


----------



## Joshua1982

Hi new member here, have used the forums for awhile now, figured i would finally join u guys here . thank you for having me


----------



## De-Zant

Hi. You can accomplish your signature rig better with this: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Also keep in mind, the max limit for a signature is 8 lines of standard font, and I think yours is one line too long. Better change it before someone complains about it, some mod or something.


----------



## addersnake

BUMP

C'Mon guys and girls alike - join this awesome site, even if you are a novice or an experienced IT Tech trust me there is always something new and something you didn't know about on here....

JOIN JOIN JOIN! I don't regret one minute signing up it is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Friendly Reminder


----------



## ShadowEW

Nice bump lol,
I'm sure the ratio of 1 user to 2 guests (1:2) has been blow out the water now.. xD
2542 (370 members and 2172 guests).. Currently a ratio of (1:5.8 guests)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14542367*
> Nice bump lol,
> I'm sure the ratio of 1 user to 2 guests (1:2) has been blow out the water now.. xD
> 2542 (370 members and 2172 guests).. Currently a ratio of (1:5.8 guests)


Needs to even itself out me thinks


----------



## deathrow9

Probably like a lot of people here BF3 gave me a reason to get back into PC building and computers in general. As you can see my current setup is, sub-par to say the least.







So I signed up an hopefully will learn alot before I start my next build.


----------



## 4096_bit_cypher

New here

Hello everyone


----------



## DTD

Well, here I am, new to overclock.net!

I have been planning a build lately and overclock.net has been pretty much my primary resource. Big thank you to everyone!


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTD;14643463*
> Well, here I am, new to overclock.net!
> 
> I have been planning a build lately and overclock.net has been pretty much my primary resource. Big thank you to everyone!


Hey there, glad you've found the site to be informative


----------



## Nutron

Hello,

New to the site as well (but long time reader). Already had some helpful tips about my PSU, I'm happy to participate in one of the few good communities left on the internet


----------



## KyadCK

Hey, I'm new to the site.

Recently starting to look into overclocking and while I was trying to learn I found most of my questions pointed to here, and everyone looked friendly and helpful. I figured I would have be crazy not to sign up for such a place.


----------



## FedeVi

Hi, just sign up but long time reader. This forum has been really helpful to me, happy to participate now!


----------



## methy

Hello I have just signed up, popped in on occasion from web searches leading here
am just about to build a new system have half of the parts already nearly there!
exciting!..


----------



## Ashrafuzzaman

I can not log in. Tell me how can I log in?


----------



## De-Zant

^you seem to be logged n ATM. Otherwise you couldn't make posts.

Anyhow. When you are logged off, there's an option to put in your username and password on the top right of the web page. Just put them there and hit the power button. That's how you log in.


----------



## Flayle

I stumbled across this site a few months back while researching a new build. After seeing all of the good information I finally decided to join and post. Thanks for the excellent community.


----------



## BankaiKiller

Ahh I have been here almost a year now! Hard to believe and ocn has taken such good care of me haha


----------



## Prozac

Hi everyone, Prozac here. Nice to meet you all. I actually came here about a year ago to look at a mechanical keyboard guide: which was excellent and resulted in my purchasing a Filco Majestouch NKRO Linear keyboard. Well now I'm try to learn more about optical mice after stumbling on this article:

http://www.overclock.net/mice/951894-truthful-mouse-guide.html

I'm hoping to get to know everyone and have a good time learning about mice.









Thanks, Prozac


----------



## ultrazoid

Hi Prozac,
I'm new too. I mainly came here because I'm an overclocker and need some tips on how to make my overclocking more efficient


----------



## Chipp

Time to bring this back into the 'Latest Discussions'. Sign up - you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.


----------



## pjBSOD

Almost every introductions thread, the member says they've lurked for quite some time before registering. Seriously, join us! We have cookies


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Almost every introductions thread, the member says they've lurked for quite some time before registering. Seriously, join us! We have cookies


Like mine









But I suspect most of the "Guests" are just users that aren't logged in.


----------



## MarcoPAULOT

Hi, Cherries and Dudes ! I'm a French (ex) Globe Trotter and long time user of NetScape and *Fire*Fox.









I just joined *Water*Fox as I am now starting to use Wind'Oz 7 64 Bits. Does anybody know when this navigator will ever be translated in French (I can be of some use in translations, but my knowledge of English informatics language is quite restricted !) ? When will it be available to Linux users ? In both cases, I've got friends waiting for this to happen.









Thanx for your answers.








Marco


----------



## Rednose00

Hi, glad to b on OCN,
I'm from Montreal, Canada and just sitting on my deck viewing a couple of forums on this site.
I just purchased an HP phoenix rig, i7 12g ram with 2 HE's and also just ordered the Ducky Cherry blue/brown keyboard.. Guess I'll be doing a bit of MMO and D3.

Cheers, I'll be returning often to OCN.


----------



## larseniuk

As a new member and from the posts I have read this seems to be a very interesting site already. I am from Winnipeg, Manitoba and am very glad to have signed up. Hello to everyone!!!


----------



## Gamer28

Hi I am from Sri Lanka and Glad to be a member of this forum.


----------



## Chipp

The rule from 2005 still holds true - there are almost twice as many guests browsing right now as registered members! Stick around, kick your shoes off, and join the forums!







There is no better way to learn and share your knowlege than by posting in the community, and even if you just want to lurk, registering gives you access to tools like Forum and Thread Subscriptions that make keeping track of things you're interested in much, much easier.


----------



## Lanlan

I'm pretty new here and the welcome has been pretty warm. No one saying "search, noob" whenever I have a question, people ask similar questions all the time and I've never seen anyone have a problem with it. Drink the Kool-Aid and join us!


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> I'm pretty new here and the welcome has been pretty warm. No one saying "search, noob" whenever I have a question, people ask similar questions all the time and I've never seen anyone have a problem with it. Drink the Kool-Aid and join us!


We don't normally do the "search, noob." banter. We like to solve other people's problems cause it's fun and educational (and provides useful knowledge to the "user with the problem" as well).


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> No one saying "search, noob"


On OCN this would sound something like:

"Feel free to browse the web to aquire more knowledge"

or

""Have a look in this guide / guide xyz"

Good luck with your build!

and so on









Welcome to the forum.. ^^


----------



## off4124

Hallo


----------



## amped24

I'm new from notebookreview and man everyone is super helpful here and I look forward to learning even more in the future.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amped24*
> 
> I'm new from notebookreview and man everyone is super helpful here and I look forward to learning even more in the future.


 yeah we are al helpfull here and funny too i have be lmao manny times at stuff


----------



## Corbenvero

Hello,

I'm Corben from Belgium. I'm very Happy to come here with all of you.

I'm 40 years old. And I'm manager of my own business.

I'm Sorry, but my english is not very good. I Hope to help community if i can.

Corben


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbenvero*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm Corben from Belgium. I'm very Happy to come here with all of you.
> 
> I'm 40 years old. And I'm manager of my own business.
> 
> I'm Sorry, but my english is not very good. I Hope to help community if i can.
> 
> Corben


Welcome!


----------



## Xerxies12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*
> 
> I signed up the first day I came here.


I did too...


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerxies12*
> 
> I did too...


i canty rember if i did or didnt........


----------



## Mike The Owl

New to overclocking , have prowled the net looking for advice on my new rig, most of the sensible advice is here at overclock.net so have decided to sign up and join in. As an middle aged techie overclocking passed me by so with my new cheapo rig (FX8350 on a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 rev 5 Mobo and a H80i cooler) in my trusty HAF 922 case I have so far managed a 4.3 stable overclock just by turning all the energy saving settings in the bios and moving my multipier to 21.5. I look forward to upping my voltage and going for it. I'll be on the FX forum soon looking for advice and help. Mike The Owl.


----------



## Polupoka

Hello everybody! I signed up a while ago.... now searching whom to follow


----------



## Niteserpent

Hi, i finally decided to sign up, now have no idea to post a thread lol. How do I post?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteserpent*
> 
> Hi, i finally decided to sign up, now have no idea to post a thread lol. How do I post?


Check out this section of the Site Features Guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/0_20#user_howtopost


----------



## PhilWrir

I didnt even know this was a thread

JOIN PLS!

I promise we <3 you!


----------



## PhilWrir

Bump again!


----------



## guttheslayer

Hi guys, nice to see the elites of the PC tech guru here... I am from Singapore...

Would like to learn more HW stuff for desktop, but I do know the basic its not that hard unless u are doing something advanced like a full custom water loop, which can be pretty daunting.


----------



## DaBigDirty

How do i create a thread


----------



## biosat

hello i´m new, calling myself biosat(_lost) for over 20 years, being everywhere the first of this name.

i know a lot about pricelists, specs of graphic cards, and enoug abouthardware to build good lookng cool and fast gaming Pc´s which run also very stable 7 days ca. 20 hours a day.


----------



## bash156

Hello everyone, just built my new PC and first thing I did was sign up here hoping to get some advice regarding my PC build

Thanks


----------



## killerhz

another bump...


----------



## Pointy

Look at the current ratio at the time of this post


----------



## blasei

Hello everyone.


----------



## freestaler

Hello everyone, lets the chip burns.


----------



## PhilWrir




----------



## ENTERPRISE

Welcome to OCN !


----------



## checcocarbo

Hi from Italy!!!!!!


----------



## recursive

Hi, just signed up today.


----------



## PC is my Friend

Hi









just signed up now

i am entering so fast from outside PC world to the inside

Please help me to get best plan for my PC build project

Thanks all


----------



## vonh

Ordered all the parts for a new build a few days ago, and found enough answers to my questions by looking through the forum here that I decided I might as well register.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

After I read through this thread, I looked at the Count for today.

475 Members and 2288 Guests

That's insane.

Just join, It's free. Ask questions, get answers. Done.









TCO


----------



## PC is my Friend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> After I read through this thread, I looked at the Count for today.
> 
> 475 Members and 2288 Guests
> 
> That's insane.
> 
> Just join, It's free. Ask questions, get answers. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


thanks for welcoming in my 1st thread in (Intel Motherboard) forum section

I consider a forum or any place of interaction is 2 sides under administration of site control exchange expereices and informations is just doing whats supposed

If the rate of readers is higher than rate of writers doesn't mean for me at all that it is type of exploit but it is just normal role of needs and intrests , what makes member to write and subscribe for that although he still can keep reading only without subscribtion is , the nice way of organizing sections in the forum and the rich information shared among valuable adminsitrators and members

I am almost sure that no one takes direct financial advantages to give advise or share experience with member in this section or that

But after all , the target of site considered very well done







by this a/q with interaction between all readers / writers & consulters and advisors which all came for doing it in this nice place
Hope to have all sides as friends as well as my future PC friend


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PC is my Friend*
> 
> thanks for welcoming in my 1st thread in (Intel Motherboard) forum section
> 
> I consider a forum or any place of interaction is 2 sides under administration of site control exchange expereices and informations is just doing whats supposed
> 
> If the rate of readers is higher than rate of writers doesn't mean for me at all that it is type of exploit but it is just normal role of needs and intrests , what makes member to write and subscribe for that although he still can keep reading only without subscribtion is , the nice way of organizing sections in the forum and the rich information shared among valuable adminsitrators and members
> 
> I am almost sure that no one takes direct financial advantages to give advise or share experience with member in this section or that
> 
> But after all , the target of site considered very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by this a/q with interaction between all readers / writers & consulters and advisors which all came for doing it in this nice place
> Hope to have all sides as friends as well as my future PC friend


Not a problem Champ









TCO


----------



## PhilWrir

Lurkers pls come play with us


----------



## Daveylau

My RIG picked up a lot of knowledge as a guest and just now a new member who will willing to share my experience.

Look forward to contribute and also continue to learn great things in this forum.

Daveylau
New member
(a former frequent guest)


----------



## PlsSwitch

wwaf


----------

